# Urgency to go to bathroom while driving



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I have a stomach issue that makes me feel like I have to poop and it makes me not feel like driving. Has anyone here ever crapped their pants while driving a pax? How awkward would it be to tell them, "I have to pull over and find a bathroom"?


----------



## Tim Wizard (Apr 24, 2015)

I would poop during uber poop, just tell the pax that you are picking up someone at a mcdonalds but have to get them inside, drop a growler and then just say the pax changed their minds.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

I would never leave some stranger pax inside my car alone. They could do anything in there. 

Anticipate your need to use the bathroom as best as possible. Log off before accepting the next trip. Take care of business, then log back on.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

tradedate said:


> I would never leave some stranger pax inside my car alone. They could do anything in there.
> 
> Anticipate your need to use the bathroom as best as possible. Log off before accepting the next trip. Take care of business, then log back on.


Maybe "log out"?


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

No absolutely not. Take pax into the bathroom with you !
Don't let them out of your sight. A light tether cord may help.
Hook onto a belt loop or somewhere. Give yourself about 10 feet.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

By the way, I got a tree-picked avocado as a tip today. Guess better than a mushroom tip...


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I have a stomach issue that makes me feel like I have to poop and it makes me not feel like driving. Has anyone here ever crapped their pants while driving a pax? How awkward would it be to tell them, "I have to pull over and find a bathroom"?


Maybe you should consider seeing a doctor if you can't hold it.


----------



## borrowedtune (May 7, 2015)

Try pepto bismol?


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm careful not to hold onto a piss at any time in case my next ping is a long ride. I think I've urinated on the side of the road at least once on every shift.

Never had the diarrhea when driving though. If I thought that was going to happen I'd tell the passenger I've suddenly become too ill to continue driving, drop them off without charging them and do what I have to do.

If you get that a lot it could be a stress issue.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

the ferryman said:


> By the way, I got a tree-picked avocado as a tip today. Guess better than a mushroom tip...


I'd rather get a pair of melons.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Does pre-poop gas ooze out with the PAX in the car? If there's more than one PAX, maybe they can blame the other. 

Good luck with that.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I have a stomach issue that makes me feel like I have to poop and it makes me not feel like driving. Has anyone here ever crapped their pants while driving a pax? How awkward would it be to tell them, "I have to pull over and find a bathroom"?


I know exactly what you mean... I have this too, a lot.

When the time comes, it's sometimes a 2 minute warning before all hell breaks loose!

I find that if I slow down while eating this helps. Eating my meal fast tends to bring the fury!
Also don't eat a lot of food before heading out...

I once managed to stop-n-poo right before the ping came in, Then 1 mile from pax. Picked up pax and luckily they asked me to make a stop at some fast food joint, ran in there... Took them where they had to go, and about ten minutes later, had to go again... I logged off and went home after that.

It sucks...


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

TMI.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Just stop and go to the bathroom. 

When you come back ask the passenger to drive because you aren't feeling well. 

Tell them they must drive you because it is in the Uber contract that they agreed to when they signed up to be a Uber rider.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

That's as organic as you can get! Organic avocados ain't cheap. How thoughtful tip!


the ferryman said:


> By the way, I got a tree-picked avocado as a tip today. Guess better than a mushroom tip...


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> I know exactly what you mean... I have this too, a lot.
> 
> When the time comes, it's sometimes a 2 minute warning before all hell breaks loose!
> 
> ...


 lol dude. TMI on this thread. Why do you gotta deuce multiple times a day? Eat organic, crush 1gal of water a day and your body will use the nutrients instead of putting out all that waste that it can't utilize.



Bill Collector said:


> That's as organic as you can get! Organic avocados ain't cheap. How thoughtful tip!


 That's right man lol just dropped $137 last night at whole foods per ususal. Organic chicken, beef, fruits etc. Trying high alkaline water. Gotta put good in to get good (energy) out.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> That's right man lol just dropped $137 last night at whole foods per ususal. Organic chicken, beef, fruits etc. Trying high alkaline water. Gotta put good in to get good (energy) out.


You must have a day job, no way you can eat like that on an Uber budget, more like Ramen noodles and McD dollar menu.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

LOL... i knew I would get some TMI's on that one


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Eat a high fiber breakfast and you might have the need to purge right away. I told my doc I had that problem and she said that it was actually a good thing.

There, adding my TMI to the thread.

For #1, when working nights, I stop at Denny's and use my AARP card for a free coffee and use their nasty bathroom.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I have a stomach issue that makes me feel like I have to poop and it makes me not feel like driving. Has anyone here ever crapped their pants while driving a pax? How awkward would it be to tell them, "I have to pull over and find a bathroom"?


No, can't say that it has happened to me. If I feel like I need to go, I turn the app off -- I don't accept any calls and find a place and go.
You need to see a doctor ( no doubt you have ) and this is not a good job for that condition, but you know that.

I know there's a lot of drivers making jokes, but this is a serious condition.
In my opinion, most gut issues are diet related, and there's a school of nutrition
that says much gut issues are due to improper food combining. I recommend
an organic diet, rich in foods from the produce section, very little processed foods,
and the Sherry Brescia diet is that type of diet, many great tasting recipes and is food combined to prevent Crohn's, IBS, squirts, etc.

Might want to give it a shot. Good luck.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The nearest Denny's, IHOP, or other 24 hour restaurant or even In-N-Out burger comes in real handy when you gotta go.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

No In-N-Outs in these here parts.


----------



## Tool727 (May 18, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> That's right man lol just dropped $137 last night at whole foods per ususal.


Every damn night???


----------



## Argantes (Dec 12, 2015)

poop scoop


----------



## EuropeanDriver (Jun 14, 2016)

Try taking a lassative a couple of hours before starting work. That way you will purge it all out right before going out.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

HERR_UBERMENSCH said:


> You must have a day job, no way you can eat like that on an Uber budget, more like Ramen noodles and McD dollar menu.


 Yeah I do, I don't buy all organic b/c $$$ but I try to do 70/30 balance


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Tool727 said:


> Every damn night???


No sorry, just meant "When to Whole Foods, per usual" not every night


----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> No absolutely not. Take pax into the bathroom with you !
> Don't let them out of your sight. A light tether cord may help.
> Hook onto a belt loop or somewhere. Give yourself about 10 feet.


Yeah, make them wear one of those kiddie backpack leashes...lol


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> I'm careful not to hold onto a piss at any time in case my next ping is a long ride. I think I've urinated on the side of the road at least once on every shift.


God, once I accepted a ping even though I had to go. I thought "This will just be a 10-15 minute ride". Nope, they were going a whole hour away. I apologized and said I was prepared for such a long ride and would need to stop at a gas station. They didn't mind.

Once, I stopped on a turnpike, walked way down a hill into the woods and went. When I came back, an officer was near my car. He asks what I'm doing and I said I went to pee. He actually threatened to ticket me (even though I was out of the sight of the road and deep into woods). I claimed I had decided to just wait for the next rest stop.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> No In-N-Outs in these here parts.


If you're in town the Whataburger on Holcombe has the dining room open 24 hours (S Shepherd is open late but the inside is not 24 hours). Also the Kroger on W Gray is open 24 hours and you can go in, just go to left and it's a nice bathroom. It's pretty convenient if you're staying out in Montrose/Midtown catching the late night bar let out. Can also grab a cold coffee drink (in cold area by the bathroom) and a yoghurt/fruit if you're hungry late at night. Better than fast food.

There's quite a few places open until midnight but not too many at 3-4 am.

Dennys/IHOP work of course but I hate to go in JUST to use the bathroom.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If you're in town the Whataburger on Holcombe has the dining room open 24 hours (S Shepherd is open late but the inside is not 24 hours). Also the Kroger on W Gray is open 24 hours and you can go in, just go to left and it's a nice bathroom. It's pretty convenient if you're staying out in Montrose/Midtown catching the late night bar let out. Can also grab a cold coffee drink (in cold area by the bathroom) and a yoghurt/fruit if you're hungry late at night. Better than fast food.
> 
> There's quite a few places open until midnight but not too many at 3-4 am.
> 
> Dennys/IHOP work of course but I hate to go in JUST to use the bathroom.


If you have an AARP card you get free coffee at Denny's. You just have to go back an hour later to go again 

Edit to add. Thank you for the tips.


----------



## tee hee (Nov 24, 2015)

do you have chrons disease???

i'd recommend active greek yogurt. go easy on the meat. try aloe vera juice to soothe intestine.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Or he could try Helminthic Therapy.


tee hee said:


> do you have chrons disease???
> 
> i'd recommend active greek yogurt. go easy on the meat. try aloe vera juice to soothe intestine.


----------



## tee hee (Nov 24, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> Or he could try Helminthic Therapy.


that is disgusting. i could not willingly take a parasite!


----------



## goldenstate415 (May 6, 2016)

I don't have coffee before I drive. I know where the Starbucks are with easy in and out parking. And, all's good  Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## Skyring (Sep 17, 2015)

vesolehome said:


> Does pre-poop gas ooze out with the PAX in the car? If there's more than one PAX, maybe they can blame the other.


They _always_ blame the driver.


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

the ferryman said:


> By the way, I got a tree-picked avocado as a tip today. Guess better than a mushroom tip...


That depends on the KIND of mushroom lol


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

the ferryman said:


> Maybe "log out"?


LOL


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> If you have an AARP card you get free coffee at Denny's. You just have to go back an hour later to go again
> 
> Edit to add. Thank you for the tips.


I'm not quite there yet. But good to know. Generally I prefer to hang out in my car though. Plus if I sat down I'd have to tip. Lol.

Unless you can get free coffee to go.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

the ferryman said:


> By the way, I got a tree-picked avocado as a tip today. Guess better than a mushroom tip...


You've been eating avocados that are not tree-picked?



Bill Collector said:


> That's as organic as you can get! Organic avocados ain't cheap. How thoughtful tip!


Actually it's not organic just because it came from a tree. Only if no pesticides were used and the soil and water was free from pollutants and heavy metals.


----------

